# Beekeeper's quilt



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone has knit the beekeeper's quilt? 
I am kind of overwhelmed about the fact that is knitted using double pointed needles (it would be my 1st time). I saw the You Tube video and I cannot wait to start.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

What's a Beekeeper's quilt?
I checked ravelry.com and this is what I got.
Are you doing this???
OMG what a big job, but awesome results


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes that' s the one. 
Well I am going to try.
Gily


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

A Great way to use up all the bits and pieces for sure; doing a few at a time then joining them would be my way of going about it; I know me, I'd get them all made then put off the task of joining all together!

Try the double points they're akward at first but easily mastered with practice, this will give you plenty of practice!


----------



## Susanabacana (Oct 5, 2011)

me, too! Isn't it a wonderful way to remember all those socks we've made?


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you Dee Dee!
Gil


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

This site shows work in process. This is a comment from the site.

-Tiny Owl Knits has designed what might be the most pointless, yet addicting knitting pattern in the history of time.

http://makeanddogirl.com/2012/02/beekeepers-quilt-progress-report-1/


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you so very much for sharing. I think this will keep me motivated.

Gily


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gily said:


> Yes that' s the one.
> Well I am going to try.
> Gily


GO FOR IT ! !
keep us updated, and we'll keep you motivated :thumbup:


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

No but I would love to do it.

Found a book with it in.

http://yarnatwebsters.com/store/yarn-companies/tiny-owl-knits/tiny-owl-knits-pattern-beekeepers-quilt.html


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Ravelry is selling the pattern at 5.50
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=beekeeper%27 quilt


----------



## rabbitmama (Mar 6, 2012)

Love love love. Just bought pattern. Ready to start, heck with all those other projects already started. This will be my purse project. Sounds nice and compact.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

This is really interesting. I like it. Plus it looks like something I could actually pull off.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I have knitted some of those and used circulars much easier!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck. It looks great so hope yours turns out just as you would like it.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I just purchased the pattern from Tiny Owl Knits & anxious to start. I'm glad to hear there are others about to start this pattern. I didn't know when I would actually make this but knew I wanted to do it at some time. With so many people on KP interested I guess now's the time.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

I am knitting my own version of this quilt using straight needles and sock yarn and/or 4ply.

I will PM you later with my own pattern for this (as I am work!!) if you wish


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love a version using straight needles.


4pins said:


> I am knitting my own version of this quilt using straight needles and sock yarn and/or 4ply.
> 
> I will PM you later with my own pattern for this (as I am work!!) if you wish


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

You need three double pointed needles for this. (I have done the little hexipuffs to make it up with a circular needle also - but I prefer the three needle way. It is a bit tricky to start with, but once the first couple of rows are done it's fine.
You just cast on 20sts, then holding two empty needles in rt.hand slip first stitch onto needle closest to you, purl way, then the next stip onto the needle furthest away, p,w. Continue till you have ten stitches on each. You are now in the round, and this is where it is fiddly, with the two needles so close together. Knit one complete round.
After this you can increase to 40sts. (20 on each needle)
if anyone is interested in how to nicely do this,( if you can't work it out,) and then decrease again to make a hexagon shape I will tell you next time.
Someone here kindly gave me a Blog link to do it another way, but this is what I prefer, and seems neater, with no sewing, except a small amount after stuffing at the end.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Merrywitch said:


> You need three double pointed needles for this. (I have done the little hexipuffs to make it up with a circular needle also - but I prefer the three needle way. It is a bit tricky to start with, but once the first couple of rows are done it's fine.
> You just cast on 20sts, then holding two empty needles in rt.hand slip first stitch onto needle closest to you, purl way, then the next stip onto the needle furthest away, p,w. Continue till you have ten stitches on each. You are now in the round, and this is where it is fiddly, with the two needles so close together. Knit one complete round.
> After this you can increase to 40sts. (20 on each needle)
> if anyone is interested in how to nicely do this,( if you can't work it out,) and then decrease again to make a hexagon shape I will tell you next time.
> Someone here kindly gave me a Blog link to do it another way, but this is what I prefer, and seems neater, with no sewing, except a small amount after stuffing at the end.


This looks like a good way to use the odd and ends of yarn. I would love to know how you did this. I am looking at your description and wondering if you have stitches on 3 needles and knitting with the fourth. I am trying to picture two needles on one side and knitting with the third. I would love to give it a try. 
Judy


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

The beekeeper quilt is an excellant way to use up the last bits of sock yarn. After finishing a pair of socks, I work on the beekeeper quilt. I've been using 3 dpn's cause each little hexi puff goes quick and easy with dpn's. I can't wait to get one done. I'm currently working on two pair of socks on one circular needle. One pair of socks are plain stockingnet but the second one has lace. So far it's been as easy as doing one pair. I'll have twice the yarn ready for the beekeeper quilt when I'm done with them.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

So many patterns, so little time.... but this is perfect for a prevaricator like me! - a little here and there. But a beautiful idea


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandpa was a beekeeper but he didn't have this quilt!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I am doing it and don't be intimediated by the DPN, you use them, but you go back and forth...you should try it....it is really fun. I bought my pattern on line from Annies and have had alot of fun knitting them..only thing is sewing them together. I may just have a basket full of little stuffed hexagons............ LOL


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like it. Why couldnt u do it w/ a larger and more interesting hexagon? I may hav to try this.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh can you share your pattern with circulars?
Gily


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I tried, and tried, and tried, and I will keep trying. I saw the video on how to cast on circulars and I got part of it. I still trying to figure out how to go in the round. I will keep watching the video until I get it. It is my second day so I still have faith I can do this.


----------



## bbknits (Nov 1, 2011)

I am doing it right now and have found that using magic loop is the way to go. I simply kitchner the open end on the needles to close and stuff the other end and whip stitch it closed and the puffs are adorable. yes, much effort but I think it will be like laying under a cloud. Probably will take most of the year, but I am not going anywhere!!!


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ravelry also has a crochet version of this pattern for those of you who like to crochet.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-apiary-puff


----------



## bbknits (Nov 1, 2011)

you don't sew these hexi-s together you quilt tie them in each corner for greater flopability.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

There is also a loom knitting version starting a loom along of this pattern on Kiss looms yahoo group.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Looks a lot like a traditional yo-yo quilt, but a lot more complicated to do this one. Go for it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Bbarker....Thanks for the crochet version too...
Since I both knit and crochet...I will try both and compare...the crocheted ones look a bit more finished?



bbarker39 said:


> Ravelry also has a crochet version of this pattern for those of you who like to crochet.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-apiary-puff


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Now, that is a challenge. Not quite ready for it yet!~


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a geat video;It shows how to start the hexipuffs.

Gily


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks intriguing


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

are these knitted 'squares' stuffed please?
Thanks


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes they are.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

opps I am sorry not squares, hexagons.


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought it a few weeks ago - am trying to finish up some projects before I start it -


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

This is so neat. I love the look of it. I will definitely have to try it. Don't quite understand the pattern. Worried about the pieces breaking apart since it is just tied together at the ends. Especially if kids are jumping on it. I have never heard of this before. If anyone has done this I would love to know how sturdy it is finished.


----------



## sunsparkle010 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been wantging to make this too! Trying to get some of my wips done before I start but then my nieces, and brother and sister keep adding projects to that list haha hopefully I can start this soon!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for the crochet version, I am going to give it a whirl, use up all those left over yarn balls.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the idea of it being portable...I wonder if you could use a different weight yarn.. at least then you wouldn't need to make quite so many.. also they would be bigger...hmmmm I wonder if them being bigger would just as pretty... I hope you will show us pictures in progress... This could be your biggest project ever and it could take quite a while to finish but so worth it... YAY...


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have the pattern but have not begun it. A woman in my knitting group is doing it and she uses the magic loop method rather than double pointeds.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I think that I am going to get the pattern and will probably try the magic loop. I was also thinking of using worsted weight since I have a lot of that in my stash-little balls of left overs. I would think it would work, maybe adjust the needle size. Since it won't be worn just make it to the size you want.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I think that I will look into it. I am so behind, I do not know anything about the Magic Loop


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know the magic loop either. I keep hearing about it. I might have to look into it.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

There's a tiny circular out for socks. Wonder if it would work for this. With a coupon, it's not too expensive at Joann's. I HATE double pointed knitting, so I always do circular if at all possible.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

An interesting project, well worth doing, but I think it has to much of a time commitment for me. I like the small purse project idea and thought that maybe these hexigons could be sewn into a very warm hat for those of us who want to try a new skill for a shorter time commitment.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i have the patter but i dont have the double pointed needle skills.. yet ! I imagine its just like yoyos.. i have done that and its a lil bit daunting to put them together.. but portability ! Good luck !!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Gily,
I read all the posts above this, and you have lots of support here... My Daughter-in-law is working on this one and I cant wait to see it when she is done... first, she is my knitting yoda.... and she does this with the dpns. She told me the magic loop will work, but the dpn's are just easier... Dont fret it... the point of the thing is lots of little pieces... so if the first few arent perfect, just put them some where in the mix when you assemble. I might start one of these when I finish the 80million other patterns on my to-do list.... or maybe I will work it alongside some of them.... havent decided... but most importantsly... HAVE FUN with this!!!!


----------



## mnrite (Feb 3, 2011)

I did some and did not want to make so many, so I stuffed them with cat nip and my cats use them as little pillows.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Merrywitch... Thanks for the lesson.... I can see doing it this way...Maybe a Kitchener stitch closing.... I guess I'm going to have to go buy another pattern.... just when I had PayPal all caught up!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mnrite...... great idea... Maybe I'll make a mini pad for kitty AND some toys....


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

4pins said:


> I am knitting my own version of this quilt using straight needles and sock yarn and/or 4ply.
> 
> I will PM you later with my own pattern for this (as I am work!!) if you wish


would love to have that pattern too if i could please !!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the new word - flopability !


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow what a lot of work, but sure to bee (sorry couldn't resist) beeutiful when its done, all comfy cozy!


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Me too please.
Gil


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Gily said:


> Me too please. I would love to have a copy of the straight needles pattern.
> 
> Thank you,
> Gil
> Gil


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the support!
Gily


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

For those that are doing it in the round (circular or double pointed needles): After one completed row (20sts.): 

Round 1: *inc.1, knit rest and stop 2sts.before end of first dpn. inc.1. knit 1. Repeat from * on other needle (4 stitches added.)
Round 2: Knit.
Repeat rounds 1 and 2 until total of 40 stitches (20sts per needle) Finish with a knit row.

Now begin decreasing as follows:
Round 1 *ssk, Knit rest and stop 2 stitches before end of first dpn. K2.tog.
Repeat from * on other needle (4 stitches lost)
Round 2 Knit.

Repeat these rounds 1 & 2 until total of 20sts (10 each needle).
Finish with a knit row.

You stuff it lightly now and neatly sew up however you wish !!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I am making one, but not with sock yarn. I decided this would be a great way to use up all those remnants of worsted weight yarn from my many projects. The puffs are a bit larger, but the effect is the same. As others have said, it is a work in progress. When I finish some projects and have all those small balls around, I make several of the puffs and then attach them to the rest. My very small blanket is growing. My goal is to make it fit my California King sized bed.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> 4pins said:
> 
> 
> > I am knitting my own version of this quilt using straight needles and sock yarn and/or 4ply.
> ...


I would love to have a copy of your pattern also.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

I am currently working on this one too. After the first one, i got the hang of it and they go pretty fast. I don't expect to finish this project for some time though because I am using whatever leftovers I have from socks or shawls that i am currently making. So, I say go for it! It is a wonderful little project that makes you feel that you accomplished something relativly fast. it will take some time. I love these squishy little hexagon things!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Gily-I have a teddy bear pattern that uses the same method (knitting with the dpn's in the same manner) to knit. It is actually very easy and fast. I used the beekeeper pattern to make a seat cover for a chair and it turned out great. This is a very relaxing knit that doesn't require tons of concentration. You'll enjoy it. Happy knitting!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you Merrywitch. Can't wait to get home and try it.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

as a quilter and a sock knitter -- how could I resist?!?!!??!! - Just purchased and printed the pattern; now if only I could get out of work early to go dig into all my mini skeins left over from my socks! Thanks so much for adding to my self-induced insanity -- first socks, then lace shawls and now this.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Roed2er I know what you mean. I can't believe I am at work and can't start this. I bought a puff quilt years ago for my daughter's bed and loved it. This is so similar to that and now I want to make one for my granddaughter.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm finishing up Shelley Kang's blankie which also uses small quantities of sock yarn and there are groups on Ravelry where you can swap mini skeins to get a greater variety of yarns. The swaps are great fun and when those lovey squishy packages of yarn start to arrive it's like Christmas. Have fun with your hexapuffs and check out Blankie too.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

The Blankie is also beautiful. What I like is that it seems is done in staright needles. I think I will try the Magic Loop 1st and see if I can figure out the Bee quilt 1st and them I will try to start this one too. Sometimes I get a little bored so I like having two or three projects at the same time. Thank you so very much for sharing!
Gily


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

4pins..could I please have your pattern too?....have loved this pattern forever and now that there is a grandchild coming maybe I could make it in time for the...oh..let's say...5th birthday?......
julie


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

There are over 3500 projects going in this pattern on Ravelry. Looks like a lot of fun. I like to do more than one project at once too. Think I will try it!


----------



## jej982003 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was wondering if you could do this on a loom?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Has our self-confessed hexapuff-addicted knitter posted her pictures on the page pertaining to using up small amounts of leftover yarn? That is a very interesting topic to which many of us have contributed. I don't see myself doing the hexapuff thing because I am not good at sewing knitted anythings together, but the look of the finished product is wonderful. My solution to that inevitable collection of small balls is to make baby hats for the neonatal unit in the hospital in Africa supported by our church's women's groups. I can't quite analyze why these tiny hats are so much fun, but they are for me.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

I think someone mentioned you could do it in a loom.


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a group at my LYS that's working on it. They tell me they try to do at least one of those stuffed treasures a day. Most of them think it'll take about year to get enough of them to make a decent-sized throw. I've made a few but then I started to think ahead to the assembly part...yikes. That part would take me another year...sewing all those little 'pillows' together. Yeah...no thanks! I think mine will eventually become Xmas ornaments.


----------



## Memoe (Nov 9, 2011)

This looks like a knit version of Grandmother's Flower Garden quilt pattern. I have sewn that and I think knitting would be preferable to piecing corners. Does anyone know if the stuffing will come out, ie, is there a preferable needle size.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I just ordered the pattern also. I think this will be fun to do. My dad was a beekeeper for many of my kid years. It will be easy and fun to do on dpns. I like knitting on them, the trick is to keep you stitches tight when you start on the second needle. Just pull up tighter and you will be fine. I also will probably go with DK acrylic yarn because I have lots of it. Am thinking that Red Heart worsted weight might be great for pet beds and washable too. Would probable work on circular too. Whatever, have fun, that is what it is all about. I think needle size would change with the size yarn that is used. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have knitted a few of these and it is quite easy and I HATE dpns. Once you do one you'll be away. I do a couple here and there when I finish a project to use up odds and ends of yarn. It will probably be years before I have enough of the things to make a blanket but it's a nice little in between thing before started a new work. Hope you have fun knitting them!

Ps I was always advised to use a needle one size smaller than the yarn label recommends so that stuffing doesn't show through.


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Merrywitch said:
> 
> 
> > You need three double pointed needles for this. (I have done the little hexipuffs to make it up with a circular needle also - but I prefer the three needle way. It is a bit tricky to start with, but once the first couple of rows are done it's fine.
> ...


This guy on youtube did a pretty good job of how to knit in the round and attaching the next puff in the row instead of binding off and starting a new puff. That way you only have to attach each row together. Here's the link:


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

how would you put it all together?


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a fabulous project, good luck with it. I made the Wild Things hat and felted crown from Tiny Owl and both parts worked out well. If ever I am confined to bed for 3 months I will knit the beekeepers' quilt too.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> So many patterns, so little time.... but this is perfect for a prevaricator like me! - a little here and there. But a beautiful idea


Hope you're a procrastinator instead of prevaricator!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had to buy the pattern now!!!!!! Thank you! I can't wait to start it D


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

As a tapestry yes, it would pretty labor intensive though. I am trying to work out the treadling sequence in my head (I have been knitting a great deal more than I have been weaving.......for several years in a row now). It would be a complicated setup but possible if you did a sectional warp with different colors. The hexagonal shape wouldn't be as defined, on a floor loom anyway.

I just did a quick Internet search and they do make a hexagonal lap type loom that might work. Don't know for sure though, I don't own one.



jej982003 said:


> I was wondering if you could do this on a loom?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

keep us posted as you go along


----------



## jej982003 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Charleen I will check farther!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy moly! You not only knit all those little bits, you knit TWO of them (or double sided, perhaps), and then STUFF them? LOL. Not for me, I don't think. But boy would that be warm.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I noticed when on Ravelry that you could choose to knit patterns (different flowers, animals....) on each hexagon. I have done fair isle before and it is fun (for me) to see what develops with each row. But with all those pieces (384 make a 3 foot by 4 foot quilt), I think it would be more of a chore than fun. Not that you would do that for every piece!


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

would love a free pattern, please.


----------



## Grandmanita (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck with your quilt - a long term project - I have started it but doing mine with 2 needles and DK as I don't knit socks or use 4 ply - I knit for Loving Hands Knitting Charity so have a stash overload I have done a few and joined them up as I go but some how don't think it will ever get finished - keep going xxxx


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gily said:


> I am wondering if anyone has knit the beekeeper's quilt?
> I am kind of overwhelmed about the fact that is knitted using double pointed needles (it would be my 1st time). I saw the You Tube video and I cannot wait to start.


Just a small warning... do not fill it too tight... my mother made a similar one out of material. It was beautiful... but it was so heavy that when I tried to sleep with it over me, it pushed down on my feet & hurt... lol... I could only sleep on my side. No one else was comfortable with it either and she ended up taking it apart. I felt so bad for her as it was a big project.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, You are a very brave woman........and inspiring too. This is a lot of work!!!
I would love to see the pictures when you are finished with this project....Nice Work


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have looked at that pattern before and thought it might be one I would like to do. Small pieces can be done when out, but then comes the sewing up and stuffing, which for such a large item seems daunting to me personally. Hope you finish and post a picture when you do. Don't let my personal opinion stop you. I just hate sewing up a lot of small bits and pieces. The picture looks amazing and anyone who tackles this sort of project is to be admired, do you go for it girl!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend is knitting one of these, do 2 or 3 and you will get in the swing and figure what is easier for you. My friend has it down to about 15 minutes each piece :!: Have fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## glennajo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hennelore, If I am not mistaken, each hex is stuffed, then knitted closed. So when it comes off the needles, it is finished except for 2 ends and she has an easy way to bury them.


----------



## Camperstitcher (Apr 17, 2012)

I have just found this site and your post about the Beekeepers quilt. It looks amazing so I have searched and found the pattern and am going to attempt to make it as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like a great stash buster.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> I have knitted some of those and used circulars much easier!


What size did you use?
Johnna


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

4pins said:


> I am knitting my own version of this quilt using straight needles and sock yarn and/or 4ply.
> 
> I will PM you later with my own pattern for this (as I am work!!) if you wish


I too would love a pattern for this


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

WestLAmum said:


> I'm finishing up Shelley Kang's blankie which also uses small quantities of sock yarn and there are groups on Ravelry where you can swap mini skeins to get a greater variety of yarns. The swaps are great fun and when those lovey squishy packages of yarn start to arrive it's like Christmas. Have fun with your hexapuffs and check out Blankie too.


Just looked this up- this is what I want, the other one will be too warm. But I have so much sock yarn it willl be great to have something to do with it all.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies, 

AWESOME NEWS, I was able to knit my 1st hexapuff. Special thank you to Marywitch and to BBknits. Marywitch for all of the support and for all of the extra instructions, and to BBknits for sharing the idea of using the Magic Loop. That is exactly the way to go. It is so much easier. 

Also THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH to all of you for keeping me informed, and motivated, and for all of the support you guys provided. I will try to have time to knit several more during the rest of the week and the weekend and I will see if i can get to take a picture so you all can see the progress.

Please keep in touch , and Thank you again!!!

I am sooooo happy!!!

Gily


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, Gily - will be making a small cushion myself with oddments I've already done, and have got halfway through about a 7inch one using a circular needle, to put underneath the little ones. However, have run out of stuffing for the moment, so it's on the back boiler now !


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

OH you bad influence... couldn't resist either...but love the idea to use up leftovers...thanks (I think ha ha ) can't wait to try this but like the video I saw I think my cat will find them fun too...


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

how is this done with a magic loop?
the only magic loop that i know of is for crochet......
i'm going to assume that its not the same for knitting....
i am presently saving my pennies (which we won't have in the future)as i have over spent due to my illness; to purchase the pattern, as i think this is great!! & cozy warm for our winters. & easy on the go projects, yippee!!
arwin


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Check the entries on previous pages from Marywitch she has a good explanation about the pattern. For the knitting for Magic Loop click on this link


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

thank you so much Gily!!! 
yippee, i shall definitely book mark this
thank you
arwin


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

you are welcome!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I made one of the pillows and added some catnip in with the stuffing, my friend's kitty has loved it!! Now I have to make a few more for other friends with kitties as well!!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

It takes a bit to get the hang of it. But once you do it is fun and goes fast. I have one in progress now. Don't know if I will ever get it done, but it is easy to take with you when you need something to work on, like in the car or in a Drs office or anything like that....
Hang in there...................


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

glennajo said:


> Hennelore, If I am not mistaken, each hex is stuffed, then knitted closed. So when it comes off the needles, it is finished except for 2 ends and she has an easy way to bury them.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. As you can guess, I didn't look at the video site.


----------



## glennajo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> glennajo said:
> 
> 
> > Hennelore, If I am not mistaken, each hex is stuffed, then knitted closed. So when it comes off the needles, it is finished except for 2 ends and she has an easy way to bury them.
> ...


No prob. They really are fun to do! Enjoy.


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

4pins, I would love to see your version and your pattern when you get finished!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what size needles you are using?


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

I used 6 USA (4mm, 8uk) with 4ply, but size 5, or even less with the three dpneedles is ok - as long as you do them all with the same thickness of wool. (I did a thicker wool, but didn't like the look of them after doing the finer ones - but you could experiment !)


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Merrywitch for the info.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I finally managed to make one. It was not shaped right. I finally figured out the pattern about halfway through it. I'll try my next one tomorrow.


----------



## Camperstitcher (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally have one finished, its taken me a number of hours. The tutorials on YouTube were so helpful, even better that I could pause the videos and try it at the same time. I have used a yarn, Alpine Spritz, which is 60% cotton and 40% acrylic. Seems to have worked out okay, hopefully I will get much quicker at knitting these.


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous, and my husband and I started keeping bees last year. I would love to make this, someday......


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have knitted my first hexipuffs. I tried the crochet one but didn't like it as much as the knitted one. I am going to do the video one and join them like he did.

I do have one question: Has anyone thought about how you would wash this when it gets dirty? With using leftover sock yarn which most is (wash, lay flat to dry or hand wash, lay flat to dry); how to you clean the Beekeeper's quilt?

Just thinking ahead but it might make a different on what yarn you use to make the helipuffs.

Bev


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Bev-If you use yarn that is not superwash wool and would felt, I would suggest washing this way:I fill my washing machine (or laundry tub or bath tub) about two-thirds full of cold or luke warm water.I add a small amount of no rinse wool wash such as Eucalan or Soak.I place my beekeeper quilt into the water and let if soak for about 15-20 minutes.I remove the quilt from the wash water and press out as much water as possible. At this point, I set my washing machine on the drain cycle to remove the water from the machine. I then put the quilt back into the machine and set it on the Spin Only cycle (in my machine, spin only does not cause felting). I then place the quilt on my wooden clothes dryer rack and set it outside on my deck (out of direct sunlight) to dry. My machine is a front loader and it does have a wool wash cycle but I'm not brave enough to try washing my no wash wools that way! Hope this helps. Denise


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Denisejh, how long did it take you to make the quilt and what size is it? I really like the look of it but am worried about how long it will take me to make it and keeping up with it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

debsknit-I made a small lapquilt for my mom. I made the hex's larger because I wasn't sure how strong my commitment really was for making all those little "pillows". I used DK weight yarn instead of the lighter sock yarn. It still took me a few months (I would have to take some "breaks" now and then when I got bored). Now that I have done a small beekeeper project, I'm ready to make a larger one for myself. The knitting is pretty easy. It's more boring than difficult. I found changing yarn color actually helped me fight off the boredom. I would recommend this project.


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Denisejh,

I never thought about using the wooden dryer rake. I'm going to start working on the puffs between projects.

Thanks for you help,
Bev


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Bev-My pleasure. I think your plan is a good one. If you don't mind it taking longer to complete, working it between other projects is a good way to go. Good knitting! Denise


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Denise, did you tie the hex's together as shown on some pics or did you sew them together? I'm just not sure how sturdy the tyeing would be for kids using it. Also, is it really heavy? It definitely looks time consuming. I'm considering using the dk yarn instead also. I have plenty of that around. I've never knitted socks so I don't have sock yarn except for 2 skeins that I bought to try making socks and never got around to it. My first hex was with the sock yarn and it was very tedious on the small dpn. Thanks for all your help. Deb


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Deb-No problem. Like you, I questioned how sturdy the tied version would be so I sewed mine together. Since the one I made my mom is just a lap-sized quilt, it's not too heavy but i would imagine a larger size may have a fair amount of weight as opposed to a regular one-sided afghan but probably not too heavy. As stated in my previous post, I used DK weight yarn on my mom's which made a larger hex and, if I recall correctly, I used US6 or 7 needles. I just sewed the hex's together with a whipstitch. I also decided to use Warm and Natural needled cotton batting instead of poly batting as it lays flat and I didn't want my hex's to be real puffy so I had to cut out my little batting hex's. The Warm and Natural probably adds to the weight as it's heavier than poly batting or stuffing. I'm happy with the way it turned out and my mom likes it. It's not hard, just a bit tedious but a good project when your fingers are just itching to knit something and you don't have anything you're dying to work on. It's also a good on the go project as you can pack up just a small bit of yarn into a very small bag to take with you-a good project to take running errands or sitting in the waiting room at the doctors. Enjoy. Denise


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Denise for all the info.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Debsknits-My pleasure!


----------

